

New Data Science book: Practical Data Science with R - jmount
http://practicaldatascience.com/

======
jmount
Manning Deal of the Day May 21, 2013: Half off “Practical Data Science with
R.” Use code dotd0521au at <http://www.manning.com/zumel/>

